# Where Can I Buy 100% Vg Juice



## keeganvaper

hey guys 
i have been looking everywhere for 100% vg juice any ideas where i can find some ?


----------



## Dr Evil

Eciggies.co.za sells 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Probably best to ask a vendor such as @Just B, @Tristan, Vape King, or @Oupa to make a special blend for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## keeganvaper

Dr Evil said:


> Eciggies.co.za sells
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


thank you for your reply 
but theres different brands 
which one is 100% vg on their site ?


----------



## Metal Liz

you will have to send them a special request to mix a 100% vg juice for you... I think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Just curious, why would someone want 100% VG?


----------



## keeganvaper

Mike said:


> Just curious, why would someone want 100% VG?


chasing clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

keeganvaper said:


> chasing clouds



Go to dischem, buy Glycerin BP, and some distilled water.

Add 5% water to Glycerin. Chase clouds easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## keeganvaper

devdev said:


> Go to dischem, buy Glycerin BP, and some distilled water.
> 
> Add 5% water to Glycerin. Chase clouds easy


wow will try that .. and for flavor? do i mix it with the juice


----------



## devdev

Flavour is a little trickier, best to source something from a Vendor.

Either @drew or @Oupa have excellent flavours you could get. Problem with pick and pay flavourants is that they are not strong enough for vaping. They are very diluted

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Just curious, why would someone want 100% VG?


Many vapers actually vape 100 % VG, mostly because they have a reaction to PG.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

keeganvaper said:


> thank you for your reply
> but theres different brands
> which one is 100% vg on their site ?


I think their Dragon juice range is 100 % VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

